# Who's really looking forward to UFC 40?



## Damian Mavis (Oct 12, 2002)

Personally I can't wait to see Tito Ortiz and Ken Shamrock go at it.  Theres some real hate there.  I'm hoping Ken Shamrock wins as I agree with him that Tito has no respect or honour, what about you guys?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

But i to Am going with Shamrock.

He is 2" n " 2 in his Return to MMA

& it's Time for his next Title.

I don't think it will come eays but I got Ken
By Leg Submisson Victory.

:biggun: 
:biggun: 
:biggun: 
:biggun: 
:jediduel:


----------

